# Television



## Tim (May 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Just accepted a job and intend to move my wife out with me in a few months. The main question she has is - can we receive any British TV channels so that she can keep up with Eastenders etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The main providers are Orbit & Showtime. I believe that at least one of them shows British soap operas.


-


----------



## Tim (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for that I'll check them out


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

BBC Prime-does it still run Eastenders?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea. I avoid all British TV soaps.

As far as I am concerend the only worthwhile soap is The Archers! 

-


----------



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

Tim said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just accepted a job and intend to move my wife out with me in a few months. The main question she has is - can we receive any British TV channels so that she can keep up with Eastenders etc?


Any feedback on the British TV? We will be moving end of August and was wondering about the same thing. Not necessarily the soaps but good tv channels. We are living in France for the last 2 years and we got Sky+ which made life a bit easier. Will it be worth while to bring our digital box? (could be silly question....)


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

nellie said:


> Any feedback on the British TV? We will be moving end of August and was wondering about the same thing. Not necessarily the soaps but good tv channels. We are living in France for the last 2 years and we got Sky+ which made life a bit easier. Will it be worth while to bring our digital box? (could be silly question....)


Might be a place to start with here: SHOWTIME


----------



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

this will work! thanks a lot


----------

